

Microsoft Announces OS/2 2.0 Software Development Kit [1989] - yuhong
http://www.os2museum.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/1989-12-29-m3974.html

======
yuhong
Also see: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3907879>

